# World In Ruins Main RP Thread



## Eternity (May 31, 2011)

*Rules*

1. This in not a beginner RP. If you are new to roleplaying, go somewhere else.
2. Your character are being judged on amount of detail, your grammer and if you understood how things work.
3. NO GODMODDING! You start out as a young, inexpirienced person. And remember, progress takes time.
4. Don't post in the main thread before I accept your character.
5. Have fun! 
6. If you have read the rules, as well as the other information you need  to create a character, start your character sheet with the words "Rules  rule!"


*World Map*


*Spoiler*: __ 







​


----------

